# Numerológia



## Meshi (2022 Július 31)

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon szeretném itt összegyűjteni az össze tudást a számok elemzéséről.
E könyveket , pdf-ek jöhetnek. 
Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Éleskés (2022 Augusztus 1)

Az e-konyvek, pdf-ek ne ide jöjjenek. 
Az "Ezoterikus könyvek, folyóiratok feltöltése V"-ben a helye.
A témát megbeszélni itt persze lehet.
De szerintem nagy fába vágtad a fejszédet. A numerológia egy ősi tudomány. Gondolom nem akarod tudni az ősidők óta összegyújtött tudást, végigelemezni pl az apokrif Bibliákat, meg a többit.... Arra nem elég az életed ....
Ámde: Hajrá!!!


----------



## Meshi (2022 Augusztus 4)

Éleskés írta:


> Az e-konyvek, pdf-ek ne ide jöjjenek.
> Az "Ezoterikus könyvek, folyóiratok feltöltése V"-ben a helye.
> A témát megbeszélni itt persze lehet.
> De szerintem nagy fába vágtad a fejszédet. A numerológia egy ősi tudomány. Gondolom nem akarod tudni az ősidők óta összegyújtött tudást, végigelemezni pl az apokrif Bibliákat, meg a többit.... Arra nem elég az életed ....
> Ámde: Hajrá!!!


Szia! 
Rendben, köszönöm.
Tudom, kevés rá egy élet, de vala,i elképesztő máris, amiket mostanság olvasok, megtudok.


----------

